# Treatment Free Bees in Canada?



## d.frizzell (Aug 27, 2012)

There are a few treatment free beekeepers here on Cape Breton Island, also beekeepers in Newfoundland are treatment free as far as I know.
Donna


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Is there Varroa on Cape Breton Island or Newfoundland? If not, I would guess that the bees wouldn't be resistant.


----------



## d.frizzell (Aug 27, 2012)

There is no varroa in Newfoundland. Until a few years ago there has been no varroa mite on Cape Breton Island, but it is now here due to hives coming in from other parts for blueberry pollination. The one commercial beekeeper on the island operated for years with no treatments at all. I got my bees from him a number of years ago. He now has mites as do many others on CBI. This is why I started regressing my bees a couple of years ago with foundationless because I know I will have mites sometime soon, and my bees will be ready.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/story/2012/07/19/nl-beekeeping-newfoundland-harvest-719.html


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks and thanks for the article. I am hoping to find bees that have been living treatment-free with varroa. It seems that while many in Ontario are trying work towards no treatment, few are not treating at all.


----------

